# Mixing chemicals- should and shouldn'ts?



## strays2k (Feb 14, 2010)

Hello to all,

I am wondering if anyone can provide some insight on mixing chemicals and medicine. I ask because I believe my roommates green terror cichlid has the ich or Saprolegnia Fungus (See pic below) and I do not want to over-treat the tank. 

The green terror is in a 40 gallon hex tank and I have done the following in the past 3 hours....

-added 3 tablespoons stress coat
-added 1/2 tablespoon of pH plus (pH was low at 6) 
-added 1 tablet Fungus clear
-Turned the heater up from 74 to 78.

I would appreciate any thoughts re: fungus and mixing chemicals as the poor fish looks far from happy and I would hate to lose him  Thank you so much in advance!


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The fish is probably just not happy because he is stressed out from his illness, and you have dramatically changed the water chemistry. Leave him alone for a little while.


----------



## strays2k (Feb 14, 2010)

Hi Bml, 

Thank you for your reply! 

I would never want to add all that in a short period. At first, stress coat is all I had so I introduced to add a protective coating to him and remove any chlorine that may deter him from a strong immune. I then found some pH plus (was 6.0, now 6.2) and knew it could safetly be added w/ stress coat and help the fish maintain a healthier system. An hour or two later after some heavy research, I went out and picked up some fungus clear. I was torn between not adding it and having him die or adding it and potentially killing him w/ too many chems. 

How would you have treated? Probably only add fungus clear or coppersafe? 

Fortunately, the fish looks alot better this morning. His eyes are only a little hazy- no more fungus protuding from them...










Thanks again for your help !


----------

